# Lighting for a 75 gallon tank



## thafonz (Sep 3, 2015)

It's going to be a heavily planted. I Plan to dose ferts and dose co2. I've been looking at the finnex fugeray planted plus, but I'm not sure if its enough light or too much light. I don't want algae to take over the tank. Any suggestions?


----------



## grizzly_a (Sep 9, 2014)

thafonz said:


> It's going to be a heavily planted. I Plan to dose ferts and dose co2. I've been looking at the finnex fugeray planted plus, but I'm not sure if its enough light or too much light. I don't want algae to take over the tank. Any suggestions?


Are you looking at the Planted+ or the Planted 24/7?


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Finnex planted plus would be medium light for stem plant's, and low light for carpet plant's in my view.(I use this light on 80 gal low tech)
Finnex Ray II would be about right without being too much for CO2 injected tank.


----------



## yando (Jun 10, 2013)

IME, the planted+ running 7.5 hours/day, 18" from substrate, was a little too much light for my 75 gallon. I think adding co2 would put you right on point. Thats only speculation though.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

get something dimmable so you can ramp light up over time as you dial things in. Just make sure to stock your plant heavily with plants immediately to avoid algae.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

What is the height of the tank.

Michel.


----------



## Jcstank (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm running a Finnex planted + on my 75 gallon at 25" from the substrate for 35 PAR, which works well with a low tech on EI using dry fertilizers with Excel. The problem with this light if you put it right on top of the tank is that the light spread isn't that good, especially for plants that are near the top of the tank because LED lights tend to shine more direct than say a fluorescent. With CO2 and a heavily planted tank you'd be in my opinion better off getting a more powerful higher quality light and hanging it up higher so you get a more even PAR from top to bottom and better light spread. BML is one that comes to mind. The quality of the Finnex power supply isn't that good either. Mine was running at 132 degrees fahrenheit (on the plastic case) before I put some computer fans on it.


----------



## doninla (Mar 3, 2013)

*Hyperikon T5's or T8's?*

Has anyone looked at Hyperikon's T5 or T8 LED tubes for this size tank? I've currently got 4 fluorescent T8's on a 75 gallon tall planted freshwater tank - 2 Aqua Glo's and 2 Power Glo's. These are getting old so I'm looking to replace them with something more efficient.

I'm exchanging emails with Hyperikon, have asked them for a spectral chart for these tubes, haven't received anything yet. they did send me a sample T5 but it was damaged in transit - ongoing story.

They have a 5K T5 that is rated 2550 lumens and a 5K T8 that is 2130 lumens. neither require a ballast and they should be about twice as efficient as the fluorescents, from what i can tell. that power saving really adds up over time. So looking for anyone who has tried these...

thanks


----------



## Fishmommy (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a 75 with canopy and used the AHSupply retrofit kitmwith their LED bulbs. Been going strong for years.


----------



## badbart (Jul 28, 2009)

thafonz said:


> It's going to be a heavily planted. I Plan to dose ferts and dose co2. I've been looking at the finnex fugeray planted plus, but I'm not sure if its enough light or too much light. I don't want algae to take over the tank. Any suggestions?


I have a 75 gallon, co2, EI ferts and have tried several combos of finnex lights. I've tried two Planted plus for 8 hours with a monster ray and started to get a little algae. so now I've switch to a ray 2 and the monster ray for 8 hours and well see what happens. I tried one planted plus and it "looks dim" but I have a lot of tall plants that block the light. I've seen here a guy using one planted plus on a 75 gallon and it works great for him. The more time I put into the tank and this forum the I'm moved to the theory of not having too much light. Heck I think some of my plants seem to develop better ls when I reduce the light.


----------

